# Certificate IV in WHS (60% OFF EOFY Special)



## cert4whs (May 25, 2015)

Our BSB41415 Certificate IV in Work Health and Safety qualification aims to give students the underpinning knowledge required to assist in managing WHS within the workplace.

This qualification is particularly suitable for people working in a work health and safety (WHS) role that may or may not work under supervision. They may provide leadership and guidance to others and have some limited responsibility for the output of others.

We are a Nationally Recognised Registered Training Organisation(RTO No. 91399).

Sydney CBD
428 George St., Sydney, NSW, 2000
Telephone Number: 1300 616 218


Perth CBD
Suite 5, Level 1, 150 Adelaide Terrace, Perth WA 6004
Telephone Number: 1300 616 218

Melbourne CBD
Shop 1, Bourke St Level (Ground Floor), The Paramount Retail Centre, 108 Bourke St, Melbourne, VIC 3000
Telephone Number: 1300 616 218


----------

